# Minor rescape using frozen substrate?



## AndyMcD (14 May 2016)

There is a small rectangular gap between two rocks at the front of my aquascape, which is currently filled with very fine gravel.

I'd like to replace the gravel with ADA Amazonia.

I can remove the gravel using my gravel cleaner.

However, I have been trying to think of a way I could get Amazonia into the gap, while water is in the tank and without it going everywhere.

If I soaked the Amazonia (using dechlorinated water) and froze it in an ice cube tray, do you think I could use the cubes to fill the gap during a water change?


----------



## AndyMcD (14 May 2016)

Sorry, this should have probably gone in the 'Substrates' section.

I guess the other option would be to use soil tabs under the gravel. However, the substrate isn't very deep and I'm not sure this would be as successful with carpeting plants.


----------



## tim (14 May 2016)

Seems feasible Andy though it would start to defrost as soon as it hit the water so may still be a little messy, I have in the past used a funnel with filter tubing attached to drop the aquasoil in place, worked ok didn't all land exactly where I wanted due to needing three hands


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 May 2016)

The lengths we go to... frozen substrate what a great idea


----------



## AndyMcD (14 May 2016)

JJ on one of the Scapefu podcasts made reference to freezing nutrients and pushing them into the substrate, which gave me the idea.

As it is only a small amount, perhaps I could pre-load an off cut of filter tubing and keep my thumb over the end.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Straight Shooter (15 May 2016)

Other option is to take the water level down to 10%. Use a funnel to spread soil. Fill tank, put fine filter wool in your filter to mop up the mess. Assess in 24 hours whether sufficiently clean, if not do another large water change. Remove filter wool when tank clean again.

Worked for me to add soil in small amounts. You may get an algae breakout within a few days but this should settle down again when water parameters return to normal.


----------



## Christos Ioannou (15 May 2016)

Hi look how this guy adds sand into his aquarium. I understand amazonia is larger grains but I suppose you can try this.


----------



## GHNelson (15 May 2016)

Troi said:


> The lengths we go to... frozen substrate what a great idea


Indeed!


----------



## zozo (16 May 2016)

I always use those small (100ml) measuring cups with a lip..



 
Also have a set of glass measuring cylinders from 5ml to 20ml i use for very tiny bits and a small flat paint brush on a stick..

I do not have amazonia, but for the substrates i use this does good enough..


----------



## rebel (16 May 2016)

I would precycle the soil fully before putting it in. Then you don't have any worries about algae etc.


----------



## Easternlethal (16 May 2016)

I fill my tank regularly with substrate. Just turn off the filters and pour the substrate in with a beaker underwater. It will fall straight down. Let it do so as close to your gap and then nudge it in. Keep your movements slow and controlled and you should be good.


----------



## AndyMcD (16 May 2016)

Thank you very much to everyone who has replied.

Lots of brilliant ideas to try.

Cycling the substrate with used tank water sounds a good idea.

It sounds like freezing may be over the top. Need to practise pouring underwater using a small beaker or bottle.

I'll do some experiments and let you know how I get on.


----------



## zozo (16 May 2016)

AndyMcD said:


> It sounds like freezing may be over the top.



Since ice floats.  Actualy not sure how much water you need to make a substrate ice cube..


----------

